# Woodside Petroleum shelves processing plant



## Scotty (Dec 23, 2014)

It was cancelled because of the environmental damage the project would cause. Around 90% of the Broome community where the project was proposed, objected to it, and huge protests against the project were held throughout Australia.
They now will float the gas.


----------

